# Mouse/Keyboard in X - read before you ask questions!



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2009)

Configuration of the X subsystem is covered in great detail here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

A very important detail to get right (and which has led to a lot of questions in the X.org forum) is this:



> Starting with version 7.4, Xorg can use HAL to autodetect keyboards and mice. The sysutils/hal and devel/dbus ports are installed as dependencies of x11/xorg, but must be enabled by the following entries in the /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Note: if you are using GNOME, you only need to add 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. This will take care of hald and dbus too.

Make sure you have these settings in place before asking questions about keyboards and mice not working!

If you're upgrading to X.Org version 7.4, you will find a lot of topics about that transition already covered in this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1721

*Make sure you have read both the Handbook section and the thread mentioned above before creating yet another topic!*


----------

